

Immigration and Jobs: Where U.S. Workers Come From  - imsaar
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/04/07/us/20090407-immigration-occupation.html

======
TotlolRon
When you can't see the count in relation to the population of the country, the
map illustrates nothing but the obvious.

